# Marzocchi 888 direct mount stem



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

I need one of these for my 2008 Marzocci 888 RC3 fork with only 2 bolt holes in the upper crown for a direct mount stem OR any other "2 bolt" direct mount of similar design. I understand that CroMag, NukeProof, and Kore, among others produced stems for these back in the day. I'm hoping someone has a used one laying around somewhere. Doesn't have to be mint, just functional.
Or if you have or know where I could pick up a cheap 2012 or later, (38mm stanchions with four mounting bolt holes), crown, please let me know. Perhaps from an otherwise broken fork.








































I know I could get a one piece Hope top crown/stem combo or an aftermarket top crown with the four bolt holes, but this is for a build on a super tight budget so those options are out.

I guess worst case scenario, I could drill and tap two extra holes in the crown I have. I just have to believe there's some kicking around out there

Please let me know if you have anything.

Thanks!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a stock one sitting on my shelf that I don't need. $10 + shipping.


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I actually was able to retrofit my 888 with a later model crown with the more standard 4 bolt direct mount configuration so I no longer need one. Thank you for the generous offer, though!


----------



## Travishutt (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey mate, I’m doing a bomber 888 build too and also need a stem for it, do you still have it?


----------



## richierich1966 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a Sunline stem for a 2 bolt Marzocchi crown


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Fwiw, I have one of those 2 bolt stems laying around if someone else can use it. Let me know. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Wilto70 (Jun 23, 2020)

*2 bolt stem.*



LarryFahn said:


> Fwiw, I have one of those 2 bolt stems laying around if someone else can use it. Let me know. Ttyl, Fahn


Hi I am in Australia and need one of these. How do people feel about posting one? I would pay postage and whatever the stem is worth.


----------



## yoshii (Jun 29, 2020)

do you still have it by chance?


----------



## Wilto70 (Jun 23, 2020)

Yeah I do.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone who wants it can have it for the cost of shipping.

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Wilto70 (Jun 23, 2020)

Super keen. How do I go about giving you address details and money for postage?


----------



## yoshii (Jun 29, 2020)

definitely would love to have it. 2143172551 if you wanna text me and I can send money for shipping


----------



## yoshii (Jun 29, 2020)

Lelandjt said:


> I have a stock one sitting on my shelf that I don't need. $10 + shipping.


do you still have it?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Wilto70 said:


> Super keen. How do I go about giving you address details and money for postage?


I'll give you first dibs. Let me package it and see how much it would cost to ship it to Australia. PM me your address so I can get a price for you.

If Wilto70 doesn't want to go through with it, then Yoshii will be getting it. Yoshii, are you around Philly?

Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## Wilto70 (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for that. I have sent you a PM.


----------



## tmena (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello Lelandjt I think I may be late but I came across your conversation and I was wondering if you still have on hand and ready to sell this Marzocchi 888 stem


----------



## tmena (Jul 7, 2020)

Hello 
to anyone that may have one on hand I'm looking for


----------



## _harris (Jul 8, 2020)

richierich1966 said:


> I have a Sunline stem for a 2 bolt Marzocchi crown


Hi mate do you still have that? looking for shorter reach than the Marz direct stem!


----------



## Tiago69fcp (Sep 30, 2020)

*Marzocchi*

Hi you still have a marzocchi stem?


----------



## Barnabymx38 (Dec 18, 2020)

Even later to the party than the guy above... but in desperate need of a 2 bolt stem something like the funn Mk 2 cnc for a bomber 888 Dh fork. Has anyone got anything ??


----------



## Erank (Dec 21, 2020)

hello everyone 
I came across your conversation and I was wondering if someone still have on hand and ready to sell this Marzocchi 888 stem🙏🙏


----------



## _harris (Jul 8, 2020)

Barnabymx38 said:


> Even later to the party than the guy above... but in desperate need of a 2 bolt stem something like the funn Mk 2 cnc for a bomber 888 Dh fork. Has anyone got anything ??


I managed to get a sexy Sunline one on ebay for about £25...
took a little while of searching "888 stem", "marzocchi stem", "funn stem", "sunline stem" regularly until the perfect one appeared at the perfect price!!


----------



## _harris (Jul 8, 2020)

there's one ebay at the moment btw


----------



## dingospoon22 (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry, reviving this again. Getting an old Kona Stinky up and rolling again and it would be cool to have a direct mount stem for the 888’s. Anybody still have one? Thanks


----------



## deloww811 (8 mo ago)

LarryFahn said:


> Fwiw, I have one of those 2 bolt stems laying around if someone else can use it. Let me know. Ttyl, Fahn


Do you still have that 2 bolt stem laying around


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

deloww811 said:


> Do you still have that 2 bolt stem laying around


No. The other guy bought it a while ago.


----------



## GregDH (3 mo ago)

Hi. Anybody has 888 2 bolts direct mount stem for sale? Sunline, Marcocchi doesn't matter. I see only one Marcocchi on ebay but £85 is too much for me. I'll buy any about £40. Thanks


----------



## GregDH (3 mo ago)

Lelandjt said:


> I have a stock one sitting on my shelf that I don't need. $10 + shipping.


Hi do you still have it?


----------



## GregDH (3 mo ago)

LarryFahn said:


> Fwiw, I have one of those 2 bolt stems laying around if someone else can use it. Let me know. Ttyl, Fahn


Hi. Do you still have them?


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

GregDH said:


> Hi. Do you still have them?


Sorry. I sold them a while ago.


----------



## GregDH (3 mo ago)

Ok. It's so hard to find in not ridiculous price. Thanks anyway 



LarryFahn said:


> Sorry. I sold them a while ago.


----------

